# جامعة الزقازيق > علم الإجرام والعقاب >  المحاضرة الإلكترونية الثالثة لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية Criminology

## د.شيماء عطاالله

:Tr7ib Tr 1 1: 

طلاب الأعزاء

طلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق للعام الجامعي 2021-2022

أرفق لكم لينك المحاضرة الثالثة في مادتنا Criminology

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34c4PTFBIgk

مع خالص دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد

 :S22:

----------

